# new bindings!



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

FLOW Snowboarding - NXT AT
that one or the m11 or The Five

been riding flows for 4 years now and cant get enough. i love the quick strap in and the flex that i get in the bindings. i love to tweak my jumps. some K2s wouldnt look bad with the white green setup


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

i was looking at those last season. but im not really for the flows anymore. i like the strap in bonding time with my buds


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

hahaha i hear ya. my friends rock the k2 cinch's. the best of both worlds but we are always trying to get the most ride time so a strap in just kills it for us....
K2 Cinch CTS Snowboard Binding - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com
Maybe? they likem alot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

well i usually go with a 14 hr lift ticket..haha so..i have the time to waste..ill check em out. a bud of mine tried out some k2's at demo day last weekend..but im not sure the type.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

i might actually go with the rome 390s. forgot about them..and cheap!..er


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

rome 390s, no question about it. they were ranked best binding under 200 by transworld, and highly recommended by shop riders. please, help yourself and pick up the 390s.


edit: yeeeeeeeahhh!! we posted at the same time too, it's like you saw me typing the message


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

im behind you


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

nateeeeeeeee said:


> im behind you


....YIKES!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

ROME 390's NO DOUBT ABOUT IT


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

check out the Ride Delta MVMT's also and the Union Cadet DLX


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a pass too i just like to get out there as fast as possible. im a lil impatient when im snowboarding.
http://www.rome390.com/images/390rust.jpg
Those ones are lookin sick and the green and black are too.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

check out the LE's also in the 390


----------

